# Engine/transmission malfunction



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

Hi all,

new to Gtr ownership. recently purchased a My 10 model, which has had a 2017 EBA engine/transmission/brake conversion. purchased from a well known dealer.

so far i've owned the car since mid march, day after collecting issues with Abs malfunction- went, come back went come back - got to it back to the dealer at soonest point possible.
was an issue with Abs pump- this was repaired under guarantee.

ive had the car back a week or so, after it was there for 2-3 weeks.

have done minimal mileage, an ive now got an issue with engine malfunction/transmission malfunction. car wouldnt change gear- very delayed in the auto gear change, an wouldnt allow me to use paddle.

firstly, any one got any idea why? i haven't got the access to check codes right now.
dealer is obviously closed so im unable to make contact today.

car wont drive , so im unsure where i stand in regards to this also. still under the “3 months” warranty.

Im very concerned ive bought a duffer. an in fairness would like my money back. but again, im not sure where i stand.

any ine got any advice on the issue itself? or in regards to my legal rights.

Just to add- all work was done by lichfield, with paperwork to prove. dod not buy the car from them though.

low mileage 2017 engine etc from paperwork.


many thanks in advance

dan


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Take it back to where you bought it from. Sale of goods act - give them a chance to fix it. Dont let them run out the 3 month warranty. If they dont fix it take them to court and get a CCJ. Check what you have to do using Citizens Advice Bureau help - both you and garage have rights and must do certain things. If you paid deposit on credit card tell your card company and they'll have an interest. Good luck.


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

id like to think that the dealee with such a good rep- would be good about the issue, - i will make contact tomorrow, with both. ive spokent to a few people including a friend who works in law. who said ive got rights based on goods not fit for purpose rules. problem being this is the 2nd issue ive had now

what could the actual issue be? should i be concerned paperwork is not legit ? 

regards

an thanks

dan


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Danb87 said:


> id like to think that the dealee with such a good rep- would be good about the issue, - i will make contact tomorrow, with both. ive spokent to a few people including a friend who works in law. who said ive got rights based on goods not fit for purpose rules. problem being this is the 2nd issue ive had now
> 
> what could the actual issue be? should i be concerned paperwork is not legit ?
> 
> ...


Have a good look at the Consumer Rights Act 2015. That sets out your rights and supplements the SGA. Ideally you should have rejected the car within the first 30 days.


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

besty said:


> Have a good look at the Consumer Rights Act 2015. That sets out your rights and supplements the SGA. Ideally you should have rejected the car within the first 30 days.


yea, i have read this. an because i was advised to keep driving it as they have tendacy to dissapear an was probaly just a blip. the fault did dissapear for a couple weeks. (not that i had used it much either way). upon the issue coming back, i had to then take time off work when possible to be able to get the vehicle back to the dealer. 
they then had the vehicle to inspect an resolve.

little did i know, that a week or so after having the car back. that it would throw up another issue. 

ive done minimal mileage, majority of mileage ive done is getting the car home upon purchase, an to an throw the dealers garage. 210 mile round trip

dan


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Don't drive it with faults. Better to leave it with the dealer and let them fix it. If the fault is intermittent then could be tricky to detect/diagnose, and can be problematic for dealer to fix BUT if you keep driving it and things go downhill I would think the dealer will claim you made the problem worse (if things turn sour).

Check your warranty, what you can (or more importantly can't) claim for. Knowing your rights is key. I'd be asking to either return the car for either a refund (perhaps less a small amount for usage) or say you will give them x days to fix it after which date you will hire a car and bill them for it (if they don't fix the issues within a reasonable timeframe). What is "reasonable" is perhaps open to interpretation but at least you will he able to demonstrate to a court that you acted reasonably should you claim before them in due course.

Given the choice, You'd hope the dealer would prefer option 1 (take car back, refund money) but make sure whatever happens you do what is right for you and not the supplying dealer.


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

SKNAM said:


> Don't drive it with faults. Better to leave it with the dealer and let them fix it. If the fault is intermittent then could be tricky to detect/diagnose, and can be problematic for dealer to fix BUT if you keep driving it and things go downhill I would think the dealer will claim you made the problem worse (if things turn sour).
> 
> Check your warranty, what you can (or more importantly can't) claim for. Knowing your rights is key. I'd be asking to either return the car for either a refund (perhaps less a small amount for usage) or say you will give them x days to fix it after which date you will hire a car and bill them for it (if they don't fix the issues within a reasonable timeframe). What is "reasonable" is perhaps open to interpretation but at least you will he able to demonstrate to a court that you acted reasonably should you claim before them in due course.
> 
> Given the choice, You'd hope the dealer would prefer option 1 (take car back, refund money) but make sure whatever happens you do what is right for you and not the supplying dealer.


thanks-
ive worked my backside off, to be able to buy the car. im hoping they are reasonable in how we go about resolving.
personally , i wish the car was faultless, ticks all the boxes for me in what i want. 
But the fact ive had nothing but issues, makes me think this is not the car for me. 

i will see how i get on tomorrow when i contact them. 
thanks
dan


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Has it had a hard life needing both an engine and box?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

can you name the dealer?


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

Skint said:


> Has it had a hard life needing both an engine and box?


well, from paper work . lichfield done engine/trans/brake conversion from a low mileage 2017 eba Gtr. back in 2018, car has done approx 3k since. , as for life before me i have no idea.

come to light after purchase, that previous owner. had declared it as a “disability” vehicle. to avoid paying vehicle tax.
previous owner from walsall.

cant really comment on how was used between owner 1 doing the conversion from his new 2017 model, an replacing equipment to this vehicle. which he then sold to owner before me. 

car overall is pretty immaculate, bodywork, engine bay, underneath the car etc. apart from a repaired alloy wheel which i found upon inspection at a later date!

dan


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

matty32 said:


> can you name the dealer?


not currently willing to. - only because i dont beleive to be fair , because they may well hold there hands up an resolve the issue.

if they become awkward- i may make the incident public. at my own risk.

but they as far as im concerned are reputable within the Gtr community. 

dan


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

anybody who is trying to be cheap with "the previous owner. had declared it as a “disability” vehicle. to avoid paying vehicle tax" is likely not going to be running the car too well?

Litchfield are good but what's happened since

Why had it had an engine and trans change?


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

Robbie J said:


> anybody who is trying to be cheap with "the previous owner. had declared it as a “disability” vehicle. to avoid paying vehicle tax" is likely not going to be running the car too well?
> 
> Why had it had an engine and trans change?


hi,

well this only come to light after purchase in terms of the tax, when i actually got to details to tax myself. - due to a private plate being removed.
owner before that one. spent a fortune building an 850 build - engine/box/brakes etc but then wanted to upgrade the actual vehicle, for better interior etc. so took both this, plus his newer 2017 model to litchfield. an had them swap what was needed. this has been confirmed verbally by litchfieldthemself. -

paperwork from the owner before me, shows all litchfield work, for upgrades, servicing etc. it generally has had a fortune spent( probally common any how) .
which surprised me given the fact they didnt want to pay tax.

litchfield knew the car well.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If Litchfields know the car well then maybe it’s best to let them look over it.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Give Litchfield a call in the morning but really you might need to reject the car


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Does the engine have the build plate on the front of it?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sure, no worries. hope you get it sorted, sounds messy


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

Robbie J said:


> Give Litchfield a call in the morning but really you might need to reject the car


yes- but given the fact the origional purchase date was over 30 days ago- i not sure if thats even a possibility. 

i will give them another call for some clarity none the less.

dan


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

Skint said:


> Does the engine have the build plate on the front of it?



sorry, please ignore my ignorance, what is that?

(i am new to Gtrs ) dream car- kind of gone wrong currently


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Have you checked the engine number to verify what there telling you? I don’t think you can check the gearbox one whilst in the car.


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

i havent- ive just gone by paperwork for the vehicle itself - what should i be looking for in regards to that.

should they have documented details on the invoices?

thanks


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

Skint said:


> Have you checked the engine number to verify what there telling you? I don’t think you can check the gearbox one whilst in the car.


sorry, my post did go through


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

I hope things go well next week. Given 30 days have gone by I hope the dealer is sensible. If not you need legal support.


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

besty said:


> I hope things go well next week. Given 30 days have gone by I hope the dealer is sensible. If not you need legal support.


again, im hoping the fact, its a reputable dealer. rather than a back street garage in bolton (nothing wrong with bolton just to add) 😂.


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

evening all, small update.
car was collected by the dealer tuesday on a low loader. they have been inspecting vehicle since arrival.

so far, there has been know mechanical issues found, or stored faults. they believe engine/trans lights may have been caused by a breakdown in communication between the ecu/tcm . 

ecu company, have advised it may beed a firmware update. 
in regards to a clicking noise, upon applying throttle, coming off the power at lower speeds, thats also being looked into. 


in regards to the situation, they have been pretty good in regards to situation. they want to find out exactly whats wrong. 

ive made them clear on my side of things, an has been no negative response to the fact, i may reject the vehicle in essence. 

i am waiting to find out exactky what the issue has been, before committing to anything.. 

im curious to know what other people would do if in this situation? 

walk away/ refund?
have faith in the vehicle ?

regards

dan


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You would have to assume from engine and box and brake exchange it’s had a hard life. It’ll never be a good classic car as is does’nt have matching numbers if you plan to keep it long term.

If you can get your dough back I’d be getting it.

My opinion only and others will have there’s.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

It sounds like you've bought a lemon, unfortunately. By that I mean its had an unusual life, its had a fortune spent on it but doesnt run right. And seems its had a strange "tax" life. Might be more skeletons in the closet that will come to light. Main problem is, if its not working right then it's not the immaculate car you thought it was and it's going to be a liability if the dealer can't fix it 100%. Push for a refund for sure. You'll definitely struggle to sell it yourself with faults.


----------

